# String Array aus TreeSet



## Beliar (24. Nov 2004)

Hallo allerseits.
Ich hab da ein problemchen.
Ich muss für eine Schulaufgabe ein kleines Programm schreiben das die Collection TreeSet testet. 
Soweit so fad. Eine übung ist, ein String Array in der TreeSet zu speichern. Wenn man jetzt per iterator das
da wieder raus holen will bekommtn man nur die Speicheradresse :/  


> [Ljava.lang.String;@192d342


Laut lehrer sollten wir genau da drauf kommen und das dokumentieren.
ABer ich würde da jetzt gern dahinter kommen wie ich das doch noch zurück bekomme!

Mal sehen ob ich das soweit verstanden habe. Das String Array objekt wird als Element in der treeSet gespeichert.
Wenn ich per iterator .next() aufrufe, bekomme ich ein Objekt zurück. Dummerweise ist das Object kein Object Array, kein String (bekomme ausserdem ne cast exception wenn ichs casten will, was ja verständlcih ist) und kein String Array sondern ein Object das auf ein String Array zeigt. Hab ich das soweit überrissen?
Aber ich komm nicht drauf, wie komm ich wieder an das Array oder von mir aus den ganzen text aus dem array in einer wurscht ran? 
Danke für jegliche hilfe und/oder erklärungen.

MFG Painkiller


----------



## bygones (24. Nov 2004)

sollst du den Array oder die Elemente des Arrays in ein TreeSet speichern ??

in beiden Fällen musst du casten (wenn du nicht java5 nutzt).

```
for(Iterator it = treeSet.iterator(); it.hasNext();) {
  String s = (String) it.next(); // wenn du die element des arrays hinzugefügt hast
  String[] sa = (String[])it.next(); // wenn du den array hinzugefügts hast}
```


----------



## Guest (24. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

Dein Lehrer meint wohl was anderes, denn

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        String[] arr = new String[]{"Thomas", "Hans", "Depp"};
        TreeSet ts = new TreeSet();
        ts.add(arr);
        for (Iterator it = ts.iterator(); it.hasNext(); ) {
            Object o = it.next();
            String[] arr2 = (String[])o;
            int size = arr2.length;
            for (int i = 0; i < size; i++) {
                System.out.println(arr2[i]);
            }
        }
    }
```

funktioniert tadellos, denn Arrays kennen in Java ihren Typ. 
Arrays kann man nur nicht "feiner-casten". Ein echtes Object-Array kann man nicht auf String-Array casten, selbst wenn alle Elemente String sind. Grund: Woher soll das Ding denn wissen, dass alle Elemente Strings sind? In einem solchen Fall muss man folglich mit System.arraycopy(...) arbeiten und alle Elemente in ein neues korrekt typisiertes
Array kopieren.
In Deinem Fall ist die Sache eindeutig: Auch wenn der Iterator eine Object-Referenz zurück gibt, es bleibt ein String-Array und lässt sich folglich casten.

Ich glaube, Dein Lehrer meint folgendes:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        String a = "Thomas";
        String b = "Hans";
        String c = "Depp";
        TreeSet ts = new TreeSet();
        ts.add(a);
        ts.add(b);
        ts.add(c);
        Object[] arr = ts.toArray();
        String[] arr2 = (String[])arr; //ClassCastException
        int size = arr2.length;
        for (int i = 0; i < size; i++) {
            System.out.println(arr2[i]);
        }
    }
```

Die ClassCastException kommt logischerweise, weil das TreeSet ein Object-Array zurückgibt, das TreeSet kann ja auch wieder nicht wissen, dass alle Elemente Strings sind!

Für solche Fälle gibt es die nette Methode toArray(Object[]) im Interface Collection.
Wie in der API beschrieben  :wink: , kann man so entweder gleich das richtig typisierte und dimensionierte
Array mitgeben zum reinschreiben, oder doch zumindest den Typ bestimmen:



```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        String a = "Thomas";
        String b = "Hans";
        String c = "Depp";
        TreeSet ts = new TreeSet();
        ts.add(a);
        ts.add(b);
        ts.add(c);
        Object[] arr = ts.toArray(new String[0]); //hier wird der Typ festgelegt
        String[] arr2 = (String[])arr; //jetzt klappt's!
        int size = arr2.length;
        for (int i = 0; i < size; i++) {
            System.out.println(arr2[i]);
        }
    }
}
```


Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?

Gruß,

Karl


----------



## Beliar (24. Nov 2004)

Danke "Gast", alles unklar ;D

Nein, ersteres war schon das richtige, danke. Ich hatte nur falsch gecastet. Ich hab glaub ich versucht nach String zu casten oder so.
Aber sonst passt das schon, es war wirklich gefordert ein Array als Element einzufügen und nciht die einzelnen elemente @deathbyaclown.

Das war wirklich so gemeint. ER wollte das wir da die speicheradresse sehen und das dokumentieren damit wir checken dass der iterator ein object zurück gibt oder so warum auch immer...

Danke nochmal.
MFG Painkiller


----------



## Sky (24. Nov 2004)

Painkiller hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ER wollte das wir da die speicheradresse sehen und das dokumentieren damit wir checken dass der iterator ein object zurück gibt oder so warum auch immer...



Also, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre, dann handelt es sich nicht um die Speicheradresse, sondern um den *'hashcode'*. Und soweit ich da infomiert bin, sind das nicht die gleichen Dinge... Mein Verständnis ist, dass man in JAVA keinen Zugriff auf Speicheradressen hat...


----------



## bygones (24. Nov 2004)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre, dann handelt es sich nicht um die Speicheradresse, sondern um den *'hashcode'*. Und soweit ich da infomiert bin, sind das nicht die gleichen Dinge... Mein Verständnis ist, dass man in JAVA keinen Zugriff auf Speicheradressen hat...


Nich tso zaghaft  :wink: 
die Ausgabe ist der Klassenname + der Hashcode des Objekts... nix mit speicheradresse  :!:


----------



## Beliar (25. Nov 2004)

Aso, ja die toString methode. steht ja eh in der API Doku. Mein fehler.
thx, greets, Painkiller


----------

